# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  New Pickups: Ivory and Caramel albino Western Diamondbacks

## anthonym

Just picked these two up today from a friend that produced them! One is a 08' male Ivory (T-) albino Crotalus atrox, the other is a '09 female Caramel (T+) albino C. atrox. Was very excited to get these two! Anyway, thought I'd share some pics of them.

----------

_Michelle.C_ (08-08-2010)

----------


## AkHerps

Holy smokes those are hot!!  :Good Job:

----------


## mpkeelee

wow those are definately some awesome snakes

----------


## Beardedragon

Love at first sight  :Bowdown:

----------


## Denial

gorgeous animals you got there

----------


## ed4281

very nice

----------


## Dave Green

Bada$$!!

----------


## Shock

Those are sick!!! Venomous snakes always look the coolest.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

:Surprised:  Wow I am in love with the first one, great pictures too BTW

----------


## grits

Beautiful snakes.

----------


## Jadonh

I want one or 2 maybe 3

----------


## MTovar

wow, thats a good friend to have

----------


## Freakie_frog

Really interesting can you explain the difference between the tow mutations.. are the co-dom recessive.. ect

----------


## anthonym

> Really interesting can you explain the difference between the tow mutations.. are the co-dom recessive.. ect


Past albino being a recessive, I'm not really sure what determines if one will be T+ or T-. Perhaps someone else can answer this one?

----------


## Kysenia

glad you put the coins in for reference, i never would have guessed they were that small lol :Smile:  great looking animals :Smile:

----------


## gman8585

diamondbacks scare me, and i wouldnt have the nerve to own herps like that :Snake:  , but those are shockingly beautiful diamondbacks .

----------

